# What is this worth?



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

i don't do dressing rooms and such, but that seems kinda high to *me* for a 91?


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah that does seem pricey .. look and craigslist and such to compare prices.. do you have any picks?? i mean if it looks brandnew then maybe but im sure for that much you can get newer and better!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends on the model of the trailer. Check out horsetrailerworld.com and compare prices..I have seen some starting at 4500...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's some pics. Supposedly it's in really good shape. Sure looks nice. It's my first trailer, so I am a little ignorant about value when it comes to steel aluminum, etc.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_That trailer looks like it doesnt have much milage on it at all Puck! Minus the bit of dirt and handprints...could almost be brand new. The only thing about this trailer that I personally wouldnt like is the front. It looks like it would be a windcatcher, making it more of a gas guzzler on your vehicle, but thats my personal opinion, as I dont know that much about trailers._

_It might be slightly more expensive now, but it might be better in the long run cause it looks barely used._


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

If there asking 6500 offer them 4500 up to 5500and see what they say. It looks to be well taken care of Aluminun trailers hold thier value.....Is it all aluminun or does it have a steel frame over aluminum?:wink: You can always contact Sundowner or a dealer and ask them ...


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Puck, did you end up getting this trailer? _


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

When I bought my 4Star I called 4Star and asked them what my trailer would list at now... like a book price. They were very helpful and I ended up buying a trailer!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldnt pay more then 5 for that trailer, it looks very well kept tho!


----------



## SweetiePie (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think that's an unreasonable price for that trailer, IF the floor is sound. Pull up the mats and look hard around the edges, ends, and then from underneath. That nice big dressing room is a Godsend if you camp or show. The Featherlites hold their value well if kept up, I would a lot rather have one of them than a Sundowner - would not TOUCH a Sundowner after seeing so many with real structural issues.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, it was long gone before I chance to go look at it. Guess it was worth it!


----------

